# Female Pk: what should the shape of dorsal be?



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey everyone, new here and just got a group of super cute PK females. I'm having a hard time getting pictures of them and I have no clue how to post pictures yet lol so time being, should the dorsal be D shapped and touch the anal fin? My girls are still young about 4 mouths but look a little straight bodied as well. They have a lot of metallic to them ( kind if dragon scale looking). Not sure if they would be considered marble or if there is even a category for their coloring. Very cute girls non the less and have a forever home, but I'd love to get into showing some day ( ive been showing horses my whole life  and would like to know what to look for in Pks as they are my favorite  thank you in advance!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Hey everyone, new here and just got a group of super cute PK females.


Sometimes male PK's are accidentally sold as females


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

They all appear to be female and are all getting along nicely in their tank  I will keep an eye on them though just in case. one is bigger but shouldn't be a male if it is, its one ugly male lol


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

https://goo.gl/photos/ynQtDHwLUD4Ybyvs9
lets see if this link works for the picture


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

https://goo.gl/photos/WuUK3PL93KpaRnRC7
I know the pictures are bad, but what color would these be considered? The three have redish or peach bodies ( all normal scales are lined with black) and they are marbled with iridescent purple ( one has more iridescent white swell) and the fins are clear with red spots. the other female has an orange body with white iridescent marbling. Ill add her picture at the bottom. If they had correct body shapes and fin shapes, would this even be a IBC recognized color? thank you for all information in advance! I'm just trying to learn as much about coloration as possible before i even temp to show 

https://goo.gl/photos/EqZ1b1jGszLRGtKX9


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I apologize for all the posting, but i just got some better pictures of them with their Brine shrimp. Still not great pictures, but any constructive criticism would be appreciated. Id love to know what they are lacking so when the time comes to pick show betters, i'll know more of what to look for.


Lots of purple on her!
https://goo.gl/photos/4mFB2N7dDjzuwWwr5
https://goo.gl/photos/PEKvH2mnBvQWXZFD9
Ok shot of orange with white girl at top and purple girl at the bottom
https://goo.gl/photos/VwQYCzwSgaFNtTCE7
https://goo.gl/photos/1yFCjtjZWbdnrBC9A
https://goo.gl/photos/edL8DrM21Yn9arRq9
https://goo.gl/photos/NoghMD3g9Vgqymfi7
Ok shot of purple and the koi colored one, can't see that she's shinny though lol
https://goo.gl/photos/Ptt9PPZN8hcp8RFQ7
And the koi kind of looking one again 
https://goo.gl/photos/nESo4xkYEwqta8Td9
They are just so darn cute regardless!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Susie that tank needs way more plants.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you NickAu, just got them in yesterday and getting plants at work today. Fsh where supposed to be shipped in Wednesday, but came a day early


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

They look female to me. Do keep an eye on them though. Some males can be, shall we say..."late bloomers"?

And for your question, you mean to ask "what should the shape of the _caudal_ fin be," right? The dorsal is the top fin and should never be touching the anal fin lol. And yes, ideally, you would want a nice sharp d-shape caudal on your females.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

UGH...Yes I mean caudal..::Facepalm:: lol wish i could go back and edit that! But yes, now I do realize that these girl do not have good caudal and will remain as pets and will keeping looking for better looking females. Well, they are pretty enough to look at in my living room at least


----------

